# Anyone at Hammersmith?? Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi to all the Hammersmith crowd. I'm new here, but this seems like a fantastic site - so much warmth and support for each other.

I hope you don't mind me jumping into this thread with a question.  We're not on the IVF trail (yet) but I'm thinking about going private at Hammersmith for investigations.  My GP says he will refer me, but I have to tell him which consultant.  I'm not good around doctors  - I met too many of the "don't ask questions, we're the experts" types when I was younger.  Guess I am going to have to get over my doctor-phobia if I want to tackle infertility!!

So, here I am asking for your advice. Which of the consultants at Hammersmith do you think is most straightforward, honest and unpatronising?

Sorry again for popping up in the middle of your thread.

I wish the very best to all of you,
love and luck
Carrie


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

How are you all doing?

Katie how are you feeling? you sound very relaxed and at ease. You are in my thoughts hun.    

Cheery how are you feeling hun? i hope that your morning sickness is better and that you aren't suffering to much.  

Jayne i hope that your ok hun, thinking of you! 

Carrie i am with Mr Lavery and i think he is lovely but i know that the girls who are seeing other consultants are also very happy with theirs (not very helpful i know, sorry)  

Im sorry girls girls i think i may have confused you  , I haven't started down regging yet, I have started taking my Provera, I have to take that for 10 days and then wait for A/F before i can start my injections (i am hoping that it will be around the 11th October) So im still waiting at the mo and i am very fed up!    

Any way i hope that your all ok and progressing nicely.

Take care of yourselves

Loadsa love great big hugs and all the luck in the world to you all
  

Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Katie, got everything crossed for you tomorrow and hoping you get the dreamed for result.  Hold on in there only one more sleep to knowing.   The yahoo info on immunology would be great thanks.

Wendy, glad to hear the Provera has started and you are about to join the roller-coaster - hoping for an on-time AF for you so you can start those lovely injections!!

Sarah, glad to hear you had a lovely holiday and that you are back on course.  When are you having your next scan?

Zora, welcome and good luck with scan today - hoping those follies have had a growth spurt over the weekend.

Carrie, welcome to you too - I'm with Mr Trew who was highly recommended and is very calming and explains everything clearly.  I've also heard Mr Margara is very good - not much help I know!

Cheery, hope you and the bean are feeling better - are you still off work?

I'm off to Istanbul on Friday then to Northern Cyprus - back on the 17th in time for my review with Mr Trew on the 18th.  Feeling a lot better now and had my first hangover in ages on Saturday morning after quite a pathetic amount of wine - obviously all tolerance has gone after so long off the booze!  The tears have nearly stopped but still feeling down about the 3 negatives and what that might mean - def need a holiday.

Hi to all the other Hammersmith Girls - hope you are all OK.
Love & hugs
Jayne xx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Katie, 
just seen your post on the 2ww thread - my thoughts are with you hun and hope that it was just too early to tell.  Keep feeling positive and take it easy until tomorrow.

Sending you lots of love and hugs
Jayne xxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi all  

Well here we are 2 weeks after the BFP and I'm still signed off sick   The sickness is starting to slow down so I'm now at that 'bored, wanna go back to work' stage, but I'm sure when I go back I'll want to be off again  

It's all a little wierd, still not quite real    mind you, all the side effects are saying coooo-eeeee!!!  

I have my 6 week scan on Wednesday, I can't wait! DH is convinced we're having twins    I really don't mind as long as we get one heartbeat   ... two would be fantastic though  

Hope all the Hammersmith ladies are having a good day... Sending bags and bags of         to you all through this tough time.

Big hugs,

Cheery x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Katie,
I'm so sorry and know exactly how you feel    

Be kind to yourself and your DH (is he back home with you?).  Cry as much as you like and I hope you are OK tomorrow morning at the clinic.

I'm sure it will happen - you sound like you are such a together person and all those fantastic frosties are there waiting for you.

Thinking about you and sending you lots of love
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Katie im so sorry hun      

Have a good cry i always find that it helps to get it all out, I hope you are going to be ok hun im thinking of you.

It's hard to keep poitive i know but i am sure that'll happen for you, for all of us. I am sending your frosties good vibes and positive thoughts.

If you need to talk you know where we are.

Thinking of you and your hubby and sending you loadsa love and great big hugs/
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Im so sorry Katie  
Im thinking of you and your DH and sending you lots of hugs  
know how difficult it must be, hope that its not too bad tomorrow 
Sarah
xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

oh I'm so sorry honey    you take care and give yourself time... sending lots of      for your frosties.

Much love,

Cheery x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks to all who posted their consultants names - I appreciate your help.

Katie, you don't know me, but I'm so sorry to hear your sad news.

Carrie


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

What are you like katie You have every right to be down and deserve all the tlc you can get  

We're all here for you honey, whenever you need us... I'll certainly try my best, but hey, I'm known to be      

You take care of yourself, sending you huge   

Cheery x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Katie,
you've been so supportive to everyone else it's just time for you to receive some comforting.  There's certainly no need to collect yourself - be as uncollected as you like for as long as it takes.

Just remember you've got more frosties than Kelloggs and they are waiting for you when you and DH are ready.

You & your DH take care of each other in the next few days.
Love
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Katie don't be so daft take as much time as you need, We are all here for you hun!
you are certainly not selfish!!

I wallowed in my own self pity for day's and it did me the world of good.
Thinking of you and your hubby!
Take care of each other and get yourself super strong for your frosties.

Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS     to you both

From Wendy Woo


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Katie 
You take as much time as you need and dont feel guilty.  You have been so supportive to us all on this thread and I know myself and others will be there to support you through this difficult time whenever you need us 

Time off work and retail therapy sound just right!  Try to enjoy but also allow yourself crying time - you've been through alot.  Im sure DH will understand - they just dont always know how to react to these sort of situations .  

I cant believe you have to wait so long for a review appointment on the NHS!  sounds like torture to wait that long - dont blame you for going private.  Hope you get all your questions answered then.  Keep positive - you have all those frosties lined up for future attempts and of course it may all happen naturally before then.... 

Thinking of you, take care of yourself  
  
Sarah
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Dear Katie ... was so sorry to read your news, it's such a crappy ride isn't it, one day you feel positive and brave and within a few hours angry and weepy... just go with it don't fight any of the emotions it's all in the heeling process.... thinking of you.... hope you had a lovely day out 

Hello ladies.... 
hello Carrie....I am with Dr Magara have only seen him once but he seemed nice, sorry that's all i have  
....  had a right good cry today... I foster an orphaned elephant in Africa and his little best friend passed away yesterday (i receive updates from the orphanage)... just roared and roared couldn't stop!!!

.... still waiting for my appointment day, might give em another bell next week!!!! 

Much Love
Sally


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, how are you all? 

Katie, hope you ok and spent lots of money today! - did you get those nice shoes you wanted?  You deserve plenty of luxury at the moment.  Hope you got to the tate modern too?  Hope work goes ok tomorrow and at least is a bit of a distraction.  

Carrie, Im with Mr Margara too and he has been my consultant since Jan 2004 - seen him about 5 times since then.  i think he's a very good an experienced doctor but at times poor social skills! - when I first met him he looked at my notes put his head in his hands and just said to himself "its not looking good" and that was it ....DH and I were devastated! Having said that he's been really quite good since then, answers all your questions and is a real gentleman, he is certainly honest and wont give you unrealistic expectations! 

Jayne, 
how are you doing?  Hope you are coping ok and getting all prepared for that lovely holiday on Friday - sure it will do you the world of good

Wendy, sorry to get confused about your stage of treatment - hope that provera kicks in and AF arrives very soon! 

Sally, sorry you are feelind down today  , hope you get your appointment through soon

Well Im on day 4 of down regging and all Ok so far.  To be honest, ive been so busy at work since getting back from holiday that no time to really think about it so that must be good - feel like I have done so many injections on and off over the last few months that its become second nature.  Do sometimes worry about what these drugs are doing to me though (on combination of both pill and buserlein at moment - hormone city!!  
anyway, Scan on 18th so hopefully cysts all gone and will be ready for the stims! 

Hope everyone all Ok and sending you my best wishes 
  
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi girls , 
sorry to bring bad news. Did not make it to ET stage. Just found out very upset. DH at work . This was my 1st IVF cycle  apparently I had 1 embryo but it de-generated overnight so no ET tomorrow. Hope things work out better for all of you others out there
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Zora i am so sorry hun   you must be devestated   , What will you do now? have you made an appointment with your consultant?
I hope you are going to be ok on your own at home hun!
If you need to talk then we are here for you hun!

Im sending you loadsa love and great BIG HUGS to you and your hubby
   

Look after yourself
From Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Zora
So sorry to hear your news, it happened to us on our first ICSI (3rd IVF attempt), it comes like a bolt out the blue as you have yourself all geared up for the ET, all I can say is how sorry i am, lean on your DH and look after yourself ok


Sally


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi girls thanks for your support . DH coming home soon . I'm still wobbly but have managed to contain myself if you know what I mean. After all that effort it seems so cold to get a phone call which takes away all those hopes . Trying to look forward. Didn't think I would be able to try again but I think I will  soon because of my age (41) feel time pressure. Of course full of all those feelings of why did I leave it so late etc. etc. Trying alos to get a list of questions together to ask about what went wrong . Any advice welcome . Not to bore you but basically I only had 4 folllicles , all of good size. When it came to EC only one egg was retrieved , was told I may have ovulated early or was just one of those things ? After all that there was one embie but that deteriorated last night. Not sure what questions to ask as I am new to all this., The last 3 months have been eating healthily , given up caffeine and alcohol and taken up acupuncture just this month ( thought better late than never ) Any tips welcome . 
Katie how are you getting on ?  I  have also taken next week off to clear my head . Only one person at work knows why I'm off
Z


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm also with Mr Margara but I do know that he was due to retire at the end of last year and has stayed on for a while longer.  So it might be worth checking to see if he's taking on any new patients at the moment Carrie.  I think Mr Lavery or Mr Trew have some speciality in microsurgery though not sure if thats any help.  Best of luck with your referral 

Shamrock63


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Zora,
I'm so sorry to hear your news    and am sending you a huge hug.  Take all the time you need to recover - make sure you and DH look after each other.  

Sounds like you did all the right things to help growth - the only things I was told was lots of protein and water.  I know some clinics do more blood tests to monitor hormone levels so you may want to ask about that if it was about ovulating early.  I was put on the short (antagonistic) protocol as I didn't respond brilliantly the 1st two goes and I produced a lot more eggs this last time.

Katie, you continue to take care of yourself too.

I'm off tomorrow so won't be checking in until the 18th when I have my review.  Hopefully will feel a bit brighter by then.

Love to everyone else.

Jayne xx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Zora, so sorry to hear your news    Take it easy and look after yourself over the next few weeks.  
Sarah 
X


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Thank you all for the names of your consultants.  Zora - I'm very sorry.

Carrie


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Katie 
Just seen you are online - how are you? are you back at work or taking a bit more time out? 
thinking of you 
Sarah


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi All,

well its been a bit of a roller-coaster ride for me these last few days   Had my 6 week scan on Wednesday, which was amazing   I went back to work thursday with a spring in my step only to start bleeding  

Had a scan yesterday whilst still bleading heavily but miraculously there was still a little heartbeat holding on!    I kept bleeding last night and really thought I'd lost it    I went back to Hammersmith today and had another scan... again, the little bean was still holding on    Now we are in limbo. There is nothing I can do to help, I just have to have bed rest and      that the bleeding will stop.

The doctor has no answers, it's just "what will be will be"  

So here I sit, waiting, hoping, praying that my little beanie will stick and I will stop bleading... it's a tough old ride and doesn't end when you get a bpf believe me.

Sorry to sound so negative and not write any personals... just needed to let off steam - Life is just so crap sometimes isn't it?!?!?!

Cheery x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Cheery you poor thing!!  
How scary for you, I am thinking of you hun and have everything crossed for you.
Rest in bed and let your hubby look after you.
Keep us posted and if you need to talk you know where we are.

Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS     
Wendy woo


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Thinking of you Cheery 
You take it easy and get plenty of rest 
Try to stay positive   
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi all, thanks for all your kind thoughts  

Well the bleeding seems to have slowed down but we're not out of the woods    Have another scan tomorrow to see if babba survived the weekend so it's finger's crossed.  

I've been signed off until after half term and am on rest and  

Will update you all tomorrow... he's hoping we stop all the    and have something to   about

Thanks again,

Cheery x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Cheery got everything crossed for you. Good luck with scan tomorrow
Z


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hi all,

well I'm back from the hospital and feeling a little happier    The one little beanie is still hanging in there and the bleeding seems to have slowed right down... phew!  

Have another scan on Thursday so fingers crossed... every day is one more step in the right direction  

Thanks for all your support ladies,

Cheery x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Cheery i am so pleased for you, that is great news. I wish you a stress free rest of your pregnancy and a healthy happy baby.
Relax put your feet up and enjoy! I am thinking of you and wish you luck for your scan on Thursday  

Katie how are you doing hun? hope that your ok!

And everybody else i hope that you are all well.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Katie, 

I know how you feel, it's not easy is it this treatment lark, I was a complete she devil i think.


Of course i don't mind you asking hun, ask me anything!
We looked in to PGD at the beginning after i was tested for the cf gene and we're told that i carried the same gene as Paul, It is a rare cf gene and they have'nt the technology for that gene yet in England so we we referred to a clinic in Belguim.
We went over for a long weekend with my parents and they took blood from all of us.

Any way to cut a long story short they could'nt find the cf gene in mine or my parents blood ( nightmare ), We went back to the original clinic so they could re test my blood and found that they had made a mistake and i do not carry the cf gene.(i should point out that this was not done at the hammersmith but at our local hospital)
We made a compliant and they paid for our first cycle of treatment at the Hammersmith.
Since i do not carry the gene we don't need to have PGD, but i do know that they do offer it at the Hammersmith ow but i think it's quite new.
It's more expensive though.
Do you mind me asking why you feel the need to have it done? do you carry a gene?

Love Wendy


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well done Cheery!  Thats fantastic news. My Mum was a midwife and she says any women like this years ago were put on complete bedrest with 2 big blocks under the feet of the bed to tilt your lower body up!  You seem to have a real fighter in there   

My dd is age nearly 5 now and when I was 16wks pg, I lost about 1 pint of placental blood which gave me a hell of a fright.  Hospital said it can happen and theres nothing to worry about.  Keep us posted!

Shamrock63


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done cheery everything -crossed for you for Thursday.
Katie -have IM-ed you. I know what you mean about up and down I'm going through a lot of that at the moment more down than up .My DH also makes that special chicken soup but unfortunately I don't eat meat !
Take care 
Z


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Good news Cheery - hope all goes well on thurs 

Katie and Zora - hope you both Ok.  It really is a roller coster experience all this isnt it.  Hoping you are both back on the "up" really soon 

Best wishes to all the hammersmith gang 
 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for your thoughts dsmlink.  Taking this week off work to try to get back to normal. 
Z


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Thought I would pass on some lovely news, my friend got a BFP today from her 2 IVF attempt (7 years TTC)... we just sat in her living room grinning at each other and every now and then saying 'I can't believe it'... my cheeks hurt from smiling...
Lots of love to you all, try and keep smiling Wendy and Katie
Love
Sally
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thats great. It really makes a difference  to be able to seem someone succeed. There is hope for all of us
Z


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Zora 
Hope you are ok, a week off work sounds good and gives you time to relax and sort your head out a bit.  having had complications and delays with both my IVFs and then 2 BFNs I know how important that time is so that you can feel clearer and try to regain your positivity!  Stories like Sal's can really help. 
When is your next appt at hammersmith?  meant to post before and tell you not to worry about only having a few follicles and then 1 embryo.  I have only ever had a few eggs and embryos and am unlikely to get many more due to my severe endo but its still worth carrying on - it only takes the 1! 
Hope you get the answers you need from docs 
Sarah


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everyone  - wanted to say Hi and that I will be starting 1st ivf this saturday at Hammersmith.  Have all the gear ready and waiting and my fingers, toes and everything else is crossed.
It's been really helpful and supportive to read this (and other) threads...good luck to you all with your treatments

nedney


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Nedney  
Have replied to your post on other thread as Im also on Buserelin injections at the moment too. 
good luck with your treatment - you will get lots of support here
take care 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Nedney and welcome.

I wish you lots of luck in your treatment, you will get lots of support here.

What consultant are you with? If you don't mind me asking!

Take care! If you need anything then we are all here for you.

Loadsa love
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all  

Well I'm back from my scan and my little beanie is still hanging in there!  They seem fine with everything, even though I am still having bleeds. Anyway having watched my little beanie bouncing about and the little heartbeat going like the clappers, he gave me a due date of 31st May and signed me off to my local hospital... wow, scary huh?!    Not quite sure I was ready for that. I thought they'd keep hold of me until I'd stopped bleeding?? Ahh well, they're the experts.

So there's my news ladies... fingers crossed eh?  

Hope you are all well,

Cheery x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing Ok? 

Great news Cheery!  Im so pleased for you, wishing you all the best for a smooth pregnancy from now on.

Katie, glad that you have been able to have a few nights out  (and early mornings!)  Sounds good therapy.  Hope you get the cancellation and get to see Mr Lavery - I know what you mean about the waiting game - I seem to have been stop start on this IVF cycle for months! 
Im now down regging and in for my scan on Tues,  have had some bleeding today so hopefully a good sign that Im suppressed and soon ready to start stimming. Fingers crossed that the cysts havent reappeared 

Good luck to all the gang
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

No news at yet Katie.  Still waiting for AF to show up as I can't have HSG till then.  DH suggested I might be pg at the weekend so I've done a test and actually cried when it was -tive.  No cramps, nothing at all.  I might call Wolfson next week if the witch still hasn't showed.  Cheery's news has reallylifted me today 

Shamrock63


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Cheery thats great news hun, I hope that you continue to have a healthy happy pregnancy.
Keep us posted.

Sarah good luck for your scan on Tuesday fingers crossed you are nicely down regged and ready for stimming yey, Let me know how you get on.

Katie good luck for getting a cancellation with My (eyebrows hahaha) Lavery, Are you talking to Justine at his office? She is amazing that lady and she always manages to find a slot somewhere, The other lady i do not find helpful at all, I always ask for Justine.

Shamrock i know the feeling hun i never wanted my A/F so much in my life, My 3 month break between cycles has turned in to 5 months waiting for A/F, But i can feel it coming, anytime now ( i hope )

Hope that everyone is ok.
Take care
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Katie i am so pleased! she is amazing Justine and she is lovely with it. 

Can i ask FF orange pin? where do i find one of those? i would love to get one.

Anyway take care everyone

Loadsa love nad hugs 
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Sounds like 18th is appointment day for a few of us!  Katie and Jayne, hope you both get answers to all your questions and can start planning next steps.  I will be scanning at 8.30so dont suppose I will bump into you but all the best, hope it goes well

Wendy, pleased to hear that AF sounds like its finally on the way.  Hope its not too long now..!!  What is your next step?  will you be downregging? Come and join the crazy gang - Ive been all over the place the last few days  

Hope everyone else all doing fine 
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you so much Katie i am definitely getting one of those.  

Sarah i will be joining the crazy gang again and start down regging at some point over the weekend, The way im feeling it will be Sunday i think. I cannot wait to get started again, I didn't want to wait 3 months in the first place and now it's been more like 5, i just want to get on with it.
I am very excited!!  

I won't be there on Tuesday i don't think but if i am i will look out for you all.

Take care
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Wendy great news that finally your time is arriving again.  I agree with you all the waiting around sometimes can be as stressful as actually starting the treatment.  These past weeks you've been supporting us now it's our turn to return the favour ! Good luck
Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies,

How are you all?

Zora thank you so much for what you said in your last post it really made me feel like i have been helping you guy's!

Katie how are you doing hun? ok i hope. Forget your house work i have, Me and hubby are putting up shelves this afternoon yey!!
Hope you have some lovely couple time tonight       

Cheery hope your doing ok and your resting loads.

Thinking of you Nedney and Shamrock.

Well i got a vist from A/F yesterday finally yey      went to Hammersmith this morning for blood test and have done first injection, Have to do another in the morning but i won't get my results till tomorrow afternoon so hopefully i am at the right level and an carry on with the injections!
I am so EXCITED         to have finally started again and im praying that im at the right level so i can carry on but i will have to wait and see.

Any way Paul is making a mess of the floor waiting for me to get off the computer to build the shelves better go before he hurts himself.

Let you know how i get on tomorrow
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
XxX


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

I hope that you are all ok today.
Hope you all ha lovely weekends.

Well i have just had a phone call from the Hammersmith and they have said that my results are A ok and i can carry on with my injections, So i am very excited to be trying again after such a long wait.
Back for a scan 1st November so fingers crossed.

Hope your all ok
Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Girls
Blimey I go away for the weekend and it all happens!!!!.... 
really good news that your up and running again Wendy your posts have sounded (you know what I mean) really upbeat 
Katie hope you had a lovely night in with Hubby  ....
Hello and welcome Nedney, I'm very new here and it's a lovely thread good luck in your treatment...
mmmm.... oh I... rang Hammersmith today as nobody had rang me back, spoke to Karen and she has set us up for Jan/Feb which I know is great but we return to England mid Feb and won't be funded!!!!   .... so she gave me another ladies number, Debbie and said I should see if we could be squeezed in before (hope so as this last 6 months hanging around has driven me crazy and to fall at this hurdle will be terrible).... so fingers crossed, also I have my coordination appointment on 1 December at the moment so you never know I might get to meet some of you  
Lots of Love
Sal
xxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi there

Katie - thanks for asking after me - I'm touched that you remembered me after I just popped up to ask one quick question   What a great support network you are!

I was away last week, and while I was away an NHS appointment came through (St Mary's Paddington), so I've decided to wait a few more weeks and have the next set of tests done there.  Let's hope they can give us some clue as to what the problem is.  If it comes to treatment in 2006, we'll probably go for Hammersmith, so I might be back on this thread then.  Of course, I hope that you will all have had the results you want by then 

Thanks for your support - wishing you lots of luck 
Carrie


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,  

I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK   to both Sarah & Katie today, I hope your appointments go well!

Let us know ow you get on.

Thinking of you today girls!!    
Loadsa love and great BIG hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all, 

Wow, so much going on! Hope you girls had a positive appointment today  

I had a call from my midwife today... how scary is that!!!    Anyway, I've got my 1st appointment next Friday. It makes everything really real!    Feeling a lot brighter now, still signed off but chomping at the bit to get back!  Have a due date of 31st May  

Anyway, just thought I'd drop in and update you all. Glad things are looking more positive on the board.

Cheery xx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Girls
Just a quick one, got our dates through, Debbie is going to squeeze us in on the Dec/Jan cycle, we have applied to extend for another month out here so February can be as calm as possible, feel happy that we now have a proper goal (the senseo coffee machine goes away this weekend!!!!)
Katie and Sarah...hope your appointments went well today   and hope DH is still loved up Katie 
Much love going out to all of you
Sal
xxx
PS ... am sending off for my orange FF ribbon tomorrow.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you all doing well?!

Katie and Jayne, hope your review appointments went well and that you got your questions answered.  Jayne, hope you had a great time away in the sun?!! 

Cheery, glad you are feeling better, you must be so excited, that first midwife appointment will make it so real!! 

Clairol, good luck with all your tests at St Mary's - let us know how you get on 

Wendy, hows the down regging?!! Hope its going smoothly and not too many side effects so far 

Sal, good to hear your news and that you will be "cycling" in Dec/Jan 

Nedney, How are you? Hows the down regging?  hope you have got to grips with those jabs 

sorry if Ive missed anyone.....

Well, I had good news today.  Scan and blood test show cysts have gone and that Im down regged and ready to start stimming on Thurs!! Im really excited but nervous too.  Work is really mad at the moment so have decided to ask my boss if I can finish work after next week and just take a mix of annual leave and sick for the next couple of weeks to cover ec, et and 2ww...(assuming i get that far - hard to take anything for granted in this business) My boss has been supportive so far so dont see it as a problem.  Certainly feel like I need the relaxation at the moment... 
Anyway, trying to stay positive - blood test on Monday so will keep you posted 
Take care and good luck to everyone 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Everyone

Cheery what fab news wow it must seem really real now, It's so exciting. May 31st what a great month our wedding anniversary is the 20th of may so it's a really good month!

Katie i hope you got on ok today, Thinking of you!

Sal great news for you too, It's so nice to have a time table to work towards it gives you a goal.

Sarah great to hear your cysts has gone down and you are ready for stimming, Time will fly by for you now its so exciting.
How have you been so far? Any side effects?

Nedney how are you getting on hun?

CarrieP Good luck at St Mary's hun i have everything crossed for you X

Everythings going well so far for me, not many side effects but i didn't really have any side effects last cycle either, Down regging just makes me feel tired it the Stimming that gets me. Nearly ohss last time but im not worried about it the Hammersmith looked after me so well the last time.

Anyway hope that everyone is ok

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
only been away for 10 days and soooo much has happened!

Cheery, so glad you are OK now - won't be long now before the bump starts to show!!  

Sarah, happy that those cysts have gone and that you get to do more injections on Thursday (what a mad world we are in - happy about self injecting!! )  Hope you get the time off you need - it's good that your boss is supportive as hassle at work is the last thing you need at this time. Sending you lots of follie-growing luck.

Wendy, congrats on the arrival of the much wanted AF and go-ahead from Hammersmith - after all the waiting you've endured you deserve a very good ride with this cycle.  Hope the shelves are still holding up!!

Katie, thanks for the IM - can't believe I missed you this afternoon but we didn't get back until late last night and was rushing around this morning getting food in and sorting out dirty clothes so didn't log-in until after my appointment at 3pm - I must have walked past you on the way out....bummer!  Hope your appointment went well - did Mr Lavery answer all your questions...are you going for fresh or frozen on the next cycle - sounds like something I'd ask you at Sainsburys!!   Glad you and DH are 'enjoying' yourselves lately - must admit the holiday has helped us on that front!! 

Shamrock, hope the old witch has turned up for you.... the one month you want it and the bugger goes into hiding - wear some really nice, expensive underwear and no doubt it will arrive within 10 minutes!!

Sally, hope everything works out with the timing for you and you can leave with a little extra luggage.

Zora, hope you are doing OK and are starting to feel more like your old self.

Hi Nedney, hope everything is going well with your cycle - are you D/R at present?

Button/Fion, any news on your cycles?

The holiday was fab and just what we both needed - we talked about all sorts of crap and actually enjoyed just being a couple - not to mention the odd bottle of vino - a much missed part of our lives over the last few months!  Saw Mr Trew this afternoon and have agreed to have the next few months off - he wouldn't advise another cycle till at least Jan/Feb as I've had 3 back to back this year.  We are planning on going away next March so will probably crack on after that.  He thinks that I may have an egg quality issue as my fertilisation rate was poor with the last cycle - only 30% and they expect 60%. He suggested LH injections when stimming (more bloody needles) as this could help them mature.  He obviously doesn't believe in NK cell issues as there is little hard medical evidence but the results at Lister and ARGC do make me think there is something in it.  Lots of things to think about now - tests for immune issues, change to ARGC etc - got a head ache already.

Anyway, must be off as have more washing to do and DH is firmly settled in front of the TV watching football so may get the urge to hoover .


love to you all
Jayne xxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Hope you are all well today!

Katie im glad your appointment went well and Mr Lavery has given you the go ahead to do FET soon, I wish we had some embies frozen but because of Paul's cf his sperm quality isn't great, we only managed to get 2 fertilize last time round but they were good ones, and like you we had an implantation problem. Still it will work this time for both you and me hun!

I really like Mr Lavery too he is very kind and understanding, he always listens and answers all questions but i do find it really frustrating when he say's there is no reason why they shouldn't have taken its just one of those things.
Makes me think there must be a reason for it but we will get there eventually just got to keep positive and keep going.

Jayne it is great to see you back hun, Glad you had a lovely holiday i bet you feel much better after having a rest and some couple time. 
And your appointment went well, great to have a date in sight.

How is everyone else getting on? hope your all doing well.

Keep in touch

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Very interesting article Katie . How did you find it ? Glad to hear all went well yesterday. Got mine on Friday. Started stressing already
Jayne glad also that yours went well.
Cheery how's it going ? Must be great to move on to the midwife stage. Wishing you all the best .
Wendy don't worry you're not the only one with an empty freezer !
Nedney how are you getting on ?
Best wishes to anyone I've missed

Z


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is well today.
How are you all doing?

Well im off for an extra injection today (not happy just having the one hahah) and im off for my flu jab, Has anybody else had a flu jab?

Hope evryone is well.

Loadsa love and hugs 
Wendy Woo
xXx
P.s i got my orange ribbon today, Thanks Katie for telling me how to get one.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Hope you are all well today?!! 

Wendy, you must be really into your jabs   hope it does the trick and keeps the flu away this winter.  Glad you are doing well with the down regging, Im sure you will be fine with the stimming too, just keep drinking loads of water!!Im sure they will monitor you closely if they are worried. 
When is your scan due? I was ok for most of my down regging but its always towards the end that it starts to  really kick in  feel like I have been all over the place for the last 2 days - dh has been working long hours recently - think he must have been scared after last 2 cycles  

How's everyone else doing? 

Jayne, so pleased you had a good break and quality time with DH, i know how our break really helped.  Glad that you had a good appointment and can start to plan for the future in the new year.  Do you think you will stay at hammersmith?  Ive found them very supportive but ive also heard lots of good things about the Lister and think they may offer different protocols.

Katie, stay positive, its good news that you have those frosties waiting and whilst I know its hard with all the waiting Im sure January will come round so quickly if you decide to go ahead.  Didnt realise Hammersmith had such good rates with FET.  Mr Lavery sounds like a real sweetie, glad he was so supportive 

Zora,    - hope it all goes well tomorrow and that you get your questions answered - will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on 

Sally, hope you are Ok, thanks for your good wishes


Well i started my Puregon this morning and so am now on to 2 jabs a day   although DH has been doing his fair share.  Bit worried as stimming tends to trigger my endo pain but Im trying to stay positive.  Had a lovely massage last night and am going to finish work next wednesday so hopefully get a few days relaxation before EC.  will keep you posted.        

Best wishes to all the hammersmith gang!
    

Sarah


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

forgot to mention, can anyone explain the bubbles??!! seem to have missed what this is all about!! 
S


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Sarah,

Glad to hear youve started stimming thats when it starts to get exciting, time will just fly by now for you.

The bubbles form what i can gather are just a bit of fun and for boosting moral, you can blow    bubbles for the people you like and if you have an evil streak    you can burst them for people you don't think deserve them hahah.
I have been blowing all the Hammersmith girls loads and loads of bubbles as lucky charms    

Glad you getting on ok when are you going for bloods and scan?

Nedney- how are you doing hun?

Hope everyone is well and doing ok

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello everyone!  Haven't visited FF for a few days...almost forgot that I am doing IVF! - am on day 6 of down-regging and feel completely fine (hope it lasts!!), much fretted about injections also no probs.  Hope everyone is well and doing good
Lots of luck to you all
Nedney


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK today Zora

xXx
Loadsa lov and hugs
Wendy Woo
XxX


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks all for your wishes. Got through the review without breaking down . To cut a long story short. My 1st IVF was a bad cycle . May try again in Jan on the short protocoll
Z


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Zora 
Pleased to hear your appointment wasnt too upsetting, hope it was able to answer some of your questions and explain why your cyle was difficult this time. Its good that they are thinking of a different protocol - its very hard emotionally but I think often the first time it is difficult to know how your body will react to the drugs but im sure the hospital will have learnt from this for next time. 
Wishing you all the very best if you decide to go for a cycle in the new year  

take care 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for your encouragement Sarah. It's very difficult but I accept that the 1st IVF  has to be a trial in some ways but like everyone in my heart I was hoping to be lucky . As you know at the time it feels devastating when it doesn't work out but I know we have learnt a lot from it and hopefully next time will be better. I totally trust the medical team and know they will do all they can to try to  make things work.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Just a quick update from me:
Went in for day 5 blood test and they phoned this afternoon to say I need to come in for scan tomorrow - apparently my oestragen levels have gone from 63 to 1800 in 6 days!!  Hoping that all those follies have developed speedily and that i will soon be ready for EC - bit nervous too, hope all Ok.  .  A very nice doc reassured me that its not too high and that they just want to to find out whats happening and make sure I dont overstimulate.  i responded very quickly on my first cycle too so hoping its just the same this time, certainly feel bloated and sore enough to be ready pretty soon...
anyway, will keep you all posted
Hope everyone Ok - sorry no personals this time 
take care 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Everyone  

How are you all? Well i hope!!

Katie how are you doing hun? Hope your doing ok.

Sarah great to hear that you are doing ok, hope your scan goes well today! The Doc's are great there and they will look after you, I felt exactly the same on my last cycle.
I have everything crossed for you today, let us know how you get on.   

Zora how are you doing hun? Glad your appointment wasn't to awful, It's a difficult appointment as we all deep down hope that it will work and then it's devastating when it doesn't.

Nedney how are you getting on hun? your just a day ahead of me on down regging? When is your query suppressed scan? Is it this Thurs? mine is next Tues.

And Cheery how are you? are you doing better? morning sickness and spotting calmed down?

Me im doing well had a couple of headaches and quite tired but apart from that i am doing ok, drinking loads of water having my Brazil nuts and pinapple juice and going for a lovely walk most days.
And hubby Say's that i have been very calm and i haven't been moody so he is very pleased.  

Anyway hope everyone is well and doing ok, I am sorry if i have missed anybody out.

Loadsa love and great big hugs to you all

Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone
Had a lovely weekend as my best chum and her family came over for afew days...  .... was good to be round friends (do miss em over here)

Woo... glad your doing ok and trying to relax as much as possible, we know it's the best way but we all get uptight at times don't we... nuts this IVF.

Sarah... hope your feeling ok also and not worrying too much (it's hard i know). Hope your scan went ok 

Nedney... hope your feeling ok, I always explain down ****** like becoming a man to my friends.... basically you have no female hormones, any form of  multitasking goes out of the window and sometimes you just find yourself staring into space.... bless the male of the species  

Hope everyone else is ok... bye

Sally
x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
Thanks Sal and Wendy for your good wishes - glad to hear you are both doing well and that wendy you are sailing through your down regs free of major mood swings   

Appointment today went fine - follies seem to be developing Ok.  Have 18 so far.  i think this is more than previous times although dont expect they will all make it as last 2 times have only had 4-6 eggs due to endo complications.  quite a lot under 10mm so plenty more growth to go,  back in for another scan on Friday so keep you posted.  Last day at work tomorrow for a few weeks so time to relax and take it easy for a bit. certainly in need as have been feeling pretty stressed out which is not good at this stage 

Anyway,  hope you all ok 
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40294.0.html

pam xx


----------

